# Coyote prices are up it seems.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We collected 28 coyotes in about 16 days In Upper Michigan in December. Most of us sold the coyotes whole at last years prices. The fellow who bought them skined and streched them told us he is seeing better prices than last year.
My 220 swift with my new hand loaded 55gr. Seirra bullets worked very well also.

 Al


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

How much?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm lousy with them here. Didn't realized there may be a touch of profit. Going rate, if you don't mind? I realize it will differ in different regions, just curious if it might be worth my time.
Thanks

Matt


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

30 to 40 dollars for well furred white bellies with little damage. They pay a bit more for hides with the holes sewn neatly. 
We are thinking of going back in Late Febuary to early march and put more effort into the project. 
This time we worked a area of 6 sq. miles in the early morning a some near night fall.
Lots of federal land near by we could set up in too.

 Al


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm hearing quotes of $17 to $25 for our coyotes in Southwest Missouri.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> 30 to 40 dollars for well furred white bellies with little damage. They pay a bit more for hides with the holes sewn neatly.
> We are thinking of going back in Late Febuary to early march and put more effort into the project.
> This time we worked a area of 6 sq. miles in the early morning a some near night fall.
> Lots of federal land near by we could set up in too.
> ...


I think you'll see a lot of rubbed fur by then. I'd get them now if possible. A buyer told me that fox and coyote fur gets curled because each time it sits or sleeps in the snow it freezes down a bit. Then when it gets up the fur is pulled causing the hair to curl.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I was last quoted 8-10 here. Not worth the effort when you add in fuel, equipment,time. Southern OK isn't known for "prime hides" LOL


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Mike said that price quopte is from a north estern fur auction market. Said most of the hides go to Russia and Chania these days. Guess not as many tree huggers makeing people afraid to wear fur there.

Where we hunt in the UPPER we snomobile some times into mid April. Still good most years into mid March.

 Al


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Mike said that price quopte is from a north estern fur auction market. Said most of the hides go to Russia and Chania these days. Guess not as many tree huggers makeing people afraid to wear fur there.
> 
> Where we hunt in the UPPER we snomobile some times into mid April. Still good most years into mid March.
> 
> Al


China & Korea are the main manufacturers for utility type coats. Russia & Scandinavia are the main markets. Southern ***** are the main source of the cheapest coats that many Russians buy. Heavier furs and certain predators are mostly used as trim. Some like certain cats, mink, ranched fox and others are luxury furs that are marketed mostly in first world countries.
Bad Russian winters mean better fur prices.


----------

